# Track Mania Nations Forever *Musik in Editor-Strecke einfügen*



## Kaikiller93 (15. Mai 2010)

*Track Mania Nations Forever *Musik in Editor-Strecke einfügen**

Hi,
habe folgendes problem:
Habe gerade eine Strecke im Editor erstellt und dachte mir, ich könnte mal musik einfügen. Habe also danach ge-google´t und bin fündig geworden.
Habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben >Musik datei in .ogg umgewandelt ect.< habe auch über das symbol (Kamera) im editor die musik hinzugefügt.
wenn ich nun die Map starte, erscheint zwar oben etwas, dass besagt, dass musik abgespielt wird (angeblich) aber ich höre nichts.
Bitte um Hilfe

Mfg
Kaikiller


----------



## _j0e (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Track Mania Nations Forever *Musik in Editor-Strecke einfügen**

hai kai,

könnte sein dass es an deiner tm version liegt und du musik evtl deaktiviert hast?
hast du es schon andere spieler testen lassen?

nebenbei: suche jemand der maps testen will für feedback! würde mich drüber freuen


----------

